# Diy Bow vise!!



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Sweet design!


----------



## aulee42 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hope you dont mind im going to build the same thing.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Build away its cheap and holds the bow well enough that I can center serve it. 
Also I forgot to mention I used 2 short pieces of angle iron. These go on the c clamp. 
2 short pieces of angle iron
2 pieces of 3/4" square tube
2 bolts and nuts approx 3/8" x 6" (not sure)
5/8" x 12" steel rod
3" C clamp
Stick on felt pad


Hutch


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

Very nice design.


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Simple and it works, that is what DIY is all about. I do have one question or critique and that is the two bolts that you use to lock the rotation of the round rod. Do they not get in each others way, from the photos, they look like they would hit each other? Would it be better to make T-handles rather than 90s?


----------



## hunterdan49 (Apr 18, 2012)

need to save this


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice...


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

I like it!!!
Going to have to build one.


----------



## GOOSE96 (Oct 13, 2011)

gonna follow this.looks good.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

TC-CountryBoy said:


> Simple and it works, that is what DIY is all about. I do have one question or critique and that is the two bolts that you use to lock the rotation of the round rod. Do they not get in each others way, from the photos, they look like they would hit each other? Would it be better to make T-handles rather than 90s?


Hey TC, T-handles would work fine. I had the bolts on hand and installed them first then bent them. They do not hit each other. Also I get good torque out of them and you don't need to loosen them that much before you can rotate it. But t- handles would work fine. 




Hutch


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Sorry, just looked like they would hit from the photos. Glad you posted as I need to build one as well and I tend to over complicate things sometimes. 
TC


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice


----------



## sundevil4life (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice design, gonna build one today...


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Also forgot to mention on the bottom angle iron cut a groove to fit over the c clamp. This will stop is from spinning and flopping around. I used felt to cover the angle iron (old bed rail) but you can use rubber on any thing you can thing of.


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks Deer Eliminator!!! Just gotta add some paint and some Velcro pads for the jaws. Vise works great!!!


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

redyak3 said:


> Thanks Deer Eliminator!!! Just gotta add some paint and some Velcro pads for the jaws. Vise works great!!!
> View attachment 1552132


Great job! nothing like a quick to make vise and cheap too!!!!



Hutch


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

I will have to make one of these for sure !! Thanx for sharing


----------



## jblk (Dec 27, 2011)

Here is an idea for you guys that are cyclist. We already had a bike stand, it is designed to clamp the tubing on a bike frame and the jaws are padded. Very adjustable and portable. Will hold the bow in any position you want. It is not here or I would take a picture of it. The one we have is like this one:http://www.rei.com/product/752335/feedback-sports-sport-mechanic-repair-stand


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

*DIY Stand Alone Bow Vise*

Seen Hutch post his vise here using a c-clamp. Had to give it a try. Didn't have much luck with the nuts being welded to the sleeve that the cold rolled slides into. Seemed to slip/drift with weight of the bow on my first go around. It also left registration marks or divits on the cold rolled rod. So, I ordered some split collar shaft clamps off of some seller on ebay. If you build one using split shaft collar clamps be sure to only weld 1/2 of the clamp and anti-seize the socket cap bolts! Works as good as anything you can buy retail. Portability and access, a plus for me . Built heavy enough to last my lifetime. Thanks Deer Eliminator for sharing your idea......got me off my butt and doing something.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Now that's taking it a step further! Great job! Should work well for ya! ruttnwapati




Hutch


----------



## killzone90 (Sep 14, 2009)

I will b building one of these very soon.


----------



## maton818 (Nov 20, 2008)

Those are great ideas! I'll be building my own very soon!


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

For those who requested it.


----------



## rut'n bucks (Jan 30, 2011)

Marked


----------



## redbone311 (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice design - marking this tread for future use. Thanks


----------



## poetic (Jul 30, 2013)

I just bought my C-clamp today.. all other parts are at work. Waiting for the maintenance guys to wield n put all at together for me.. so all I had to do was buy a $5 clamp n we got everything else back in the shop... woot


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

Love mine! gonna build 2 more for the shop



Hutch


----------



## huntin4hitters (Jan 25, 2008)

Tag


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Threw a modification to this vise. Actually like using the stabilizer mount better then the clamp. Took 3/4"x 8" cold rolled,chucked it up centered,drilled and tapped 5/16x 24. Vise that is now capable of clamp or stab mount.


----------

